
Show HN: Snappy, Secure, On-Device OCR for macOS - frankbyte
http://www.frankbyte.com/owlocr
======
stephenr
This is fantastic. Well done.

I wanted to try something quickly and before I found what I expected would
work: e.g. a scanned receipt or something as a PDF, I came across the "Social
Distancing" pics the Australian Embassy in Bangkok put out, so I tried this
one:
[https://twitter.com/AusAmbBKK/status/1245965711677091840/pho...](https://twitter.com/AusAmbBKK/status/1245965711677091840/photo/3)

It worked well, the only real "wrong" parts were the coat of arms became
"gibberish", and the twitter logo became "9". But the rest came out perfectly.

Nice work!

------
ApolloRising
I tried to install your app but it is 10.15 only. Seems like a nice idea, good
luck with it.

~~~
frankbyte
Cheers. The app is built for Mavericks only since it is using SwiftUI, PDFKit,
Vision, and other latest Apple API goodies. Not all of these unfortunately
support earlier OS versions.

~~~
ApolloRising
I think you mean Catalina?

~~~
frankbyte
I do indeed, thanks for the correction.

------
frankbyte
I was intrigued by SwiftUI last summer and have been building this app up for
a while. The first version was released about a month ago and I just released
the third version this week. The TLDR version is that it is a simple OCR
application for on-device OCR that can handle image files, pdf files,
screenshots and iOS photos/scans. The OCR is done using Apple's Vision
framework.

The app is built for Mavericks only since it is using SwiftUI, PDFKit, Vision,
and other latest Apple API goodies.

The application is still free at the moment, but I'm planning to add some fair
business model to it in the near-future so I could put in the time to maintain
and improve it. I'll be super grateful to get any feedback regarding the
application!

~~~
frankbyte
^^ Catalina only! Not Mavericks. :)

